# hypothyroidism and TTC



## MARIA218 (May 9, 2013)

hi ladies, 

i was just wondering if there is anyone out there who is in the same boat as me, feeling a bit lonely and confused  
some background information:

i am 24 years old and hubby is 26. we have been TTC for about 3 years now. i had high prolactin levels which are now within the normal range.
i was then told i have slightly under active thyroid and i have been taken medication for it for nearly 3 months now need to get another blood
test done after the 3 month course finishes. 

have any of you got hypothyroidism and still got pregnant? should i except any changes in my periods is so how can hypothyroidism affect periods?

this month i had a weird cycle as i was spotting from the day of my AF was due for a week (really light spotting) it was on and off and just now 
about one week and a half later AF is starting properly. 

any advice would be much appriciated. 

thank you xxx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a thread for under/over active thyroid; suggest you post there. Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283032.msg5547788#new


----------

